# Huron River Fish Ladder



## BuckSnort (Aug 16, 2007)

Where is the fish ladder located at in the Huron river at Huroc Park? Is it at the front of the foot bridge across the other side of the river at the coffer dam?I always see people fishing right at the foot bridge/coffer dam and was wondering if they are in violation of the 100 foot rule of fishing at the fish ladder.I know they can fish right at the dam,but are they fishing in the same location of the fish ladder?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Its upstream from the coffer and around the bend on the south end of the high dam. I have never heard of anyone getting in trouble for fishing below it and have never seen any signage. I know people fish right below the ladder on the Grand in Lansing with no trouble from the law.

I was once told that the fish ladder was originally the site of a boat lock used by Henry Ford and friends when they would motor up the river in private boats. Don't know if that is true but I have been inside of the ladder (legally) and it seems possible.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

YPSIFLY said:


> I was once told that the fish ladder was originally the site of a boat lock used by Henry Ford and friends when they would motor up the river in private boats. Don't know if that is true but I have been inside of the ladder (legally) and it seems possible.


I may believe that...I forget the details, but was told the back water in the park was dug out by Ford for one of his plants he had back there...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Here's some history on the factory and dam:

http://books.google.com/books?id=_6...age&q=ford motor company lamp factory&f=false

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=310048541483


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the links! It's cool to read about history from where you are from!


----------

